# bus services



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 14, 2008)

what other bus services out there besides greyhound that go everywhere like greyhound does. just wondering


----------



## jackal (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't think there is another national system like Greyhound. There are regional and specialty buses but none with the reach that Greyhound has.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 14, 2008)

Trailways.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Apr 14, 2008)

I went to their web site to see what they have. I don't think you can really call Trailways a national system anymore. It's more a disconnected collection of corridor routes apparently. You cannot, for instance, go NYC to Miami unless you want to charter a whole bus. In Florida, for instance, they have Orlando, the Tampa area, and Miami.


----------

